# My son is on FIRE!!!



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 8, 2005)

No not really. He's actually just sitting in front of the fireplace with his brother and daddy. 





I 'm guessing that  this happened because he wasn't sitting still and I had the flash off.


----------

